# New German Performance now taking pre-orders on 3SDM's 0.04!



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Our pre-order for 3SDM's new directional wheel, the 0.04, is live! Featuring directional spokes and concave faces normally reserved for custom, 3-piece splits, the 0.04 stands out from the other one-piece wheels on the market. Their diamond cut faces are sure to catch your eye on the show field as well. Available in 5x100, 112, and 120, and in 8.5/9/10" widths, the 0.04 is set to steal the show this year like the 0.06 did when it debuted last year.

If you are local to our Aberdeen, MD or Lorton, VA locations and order tires for your wheels during the pre-order, we will mount, balance, and install your new wheels on your car for $50! If you buy a set without tires, we will take $50 off your order! We are also taking orders on 3SDM's entire lineup and this wheel and tire special will apply to any set of 3SDM wheels ordered during our pre-order!

Link to available sizes

For questions on sizing and offsets or to place your order, email us at [email protected].


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Ground Hog Day bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIT


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

hump day


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

:WAVES:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Hump day


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

We've decided to extend our pre-order through the end of February, act fast if you're interested in a set!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

:waves:


----------

